# Kentucky Bluegrass Reno TheLawnNewbie



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

Live in NH out in the woods, but my front yard gets great full sun throughout the day. 
I am posting this journal in 2019 because I will be doing spring seeding on my second half of the front yard (yes I split it up to help me learn from trial and error)


Bought my house and the people who owned it were elderly and hadn't raked the yard in ten years (not kidding) crabgrass, and you name it all over.


Last week of July 2018 the temps dropped into nice 75 degrees for a few days, I sprayed glyphosate and let it work.

Aug 22nd 2018

*** four way blend Seed down Aug 14th 2018 this picture was Aug 22nd 2018.

September 12th 2018

I hate this brick walkway, and the rocks that it brings.

September 12th 2018

Squirrels were really bad and they did a number on the seed for sure. 
You can see the half Reno that I am talking about. 
The non-renovated portion is getting a spring renovation which should be fun and challenging.

September 12th 2018

We had a wet summer into fall and I had wash out and this is where it collected I believe.

September 18th 2018

Sprout and pout looking better.

September 18th 2018 

That hole is where I caught three squirrels chowing down before germination. (I also forgot to reseed that spot ) had a plug I was growing in a pot for comparison. Popped it in there and let it ride.

September 24th 2018

The left of the picture is where the hill is by the driveway where I believe the seed collected.

September 24th 2018

Keeping faith, others gave me hope saying *** is very slow to establish/mature. 
Look at the other half of the spring Reno for 2019 the pines scarred me because I was afraid of the sun blocking out the sun, but this picture magnetic north is where that truck is. The trees will drop needles, but I can combat that because the sun shine perfectly with no obstructions. 🙌🙌


That driveway area that collected the seed. Looking good over there 😂😂

October 8th 2018

Last picture I took of the season (I wasn't expecting snow before thanksgiving)

January 2019
getting cabin fever and use @ measure my lawn 

This is my total front yard sqft. Including the non renovated area.

This is my renovated area 


February 22nd 2019 

Got my seed from Hogan's. Great price and we will see how it goes after I get out there and prep the Reno part.

March 2019

Picked up an all metal drop spreader that is in immaculate shape with no rust!
I'll give this a whirl this year as I always forget where I have spread fert while I'm applying.


Love the fact it's metal and not plastic. 
Keep it dry and it will last forever.

Updated 28 March 2019

New update from the KBG coming out of dormancy and recovering from the awful snow mold 
April 29th 2019


Started spoon feeding KFL Extreme blend once a week and put down my seed for the second half of my reno in the front yard.
May 7th 2019


June 7th


June 26th

Lawn is looking great. The seed is coming in well, but will need an overseed this fall.

Overall I am quite pleased with the results compared to what I inherited for this yard.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad to see you got a journal going. Lawn came along nicely! I always have liked those all metal Scott's spreaders.


----------



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

@pennstater2005 yea I had another journal thread, but it wouldn't let me update or edit any of the information in it. 
So I just had to make a new journal.


----------

